# Look into my eye, part 2



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

A really beatiful horse eye!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa43/MichaelCapelle/P4131595.jpg?t=1208092640


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, it is .


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! very nice. did you take it? i always try to take some good pics of my horse;s eye.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

eyes are the window to the soul...I just love em... good pic


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Skivvers said:


> wow! very nice. did you take it? i always try to take some good pics of my horse;s eye.


I sure did, and it came out very nicely! Crisp and sharp!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

beautiful picture!!!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is my eye photo (just thought I would share)


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

im4dressage said:


> Here is my eye photo (just thought I would share)


Wow, good photo, only the date and watermark spoils it! (but hey? who cares?)


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

wow! :shock: 

my clydey mare has really amazing eyes but shes never still enough for me to get any pic!

her eyes are brown/light brown and blue....i really love them!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really great photo Dutch  I don't have any of my horses eyes. Its hard to get a good picture of hers. Black horse black/dark brown eyes.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

The eye pictures are just beautiful...I'm gonna try to get a couple pics....Should be interesting!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

DutchHorse said:


> im4dressage said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my eye photo (just thought I would share)
> ...


thanks :!: I don't mind the date on there, but maybe later on when I get photoshop, I can have it removed. the water mark (are you talking about horseforum.com???) is on every photo you upload on this board (at least mine are) you provided a link to your picture, the water mark is not on my computer/picture (thankfully)
I do love your photo as well


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

to remove the 'watermark' you have to upload your pictures from photobucket and use the direct photo link or something..cant remember lol

i love the eye dutchhorse! you are very talented!

here is mally's eye (the clyde with blue, brown and light brown eyes)


















and here is vinceys eye










i would use photobucket for a link but i really cant be bothered right now XD


----------

